# wet grinding



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow! I've just watched this video of a presentation by David Walsh and it's quite mind boggling. Has anyone tried the method he uses?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes. Bollocks.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Yes. Bollocks.


HaHa! He does raise a good point though, not that I believe wet grinding is the solution, but development of a truly consistent grinder would be great, maybe stepping away from burrs altogether and looking at a totally new grinding mechanism?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> HaHa! He does raise a good point though, not that I believe wet grinding is the solution, but development of a truly consistent grinder would be great, maybe stepping away from burrs altogether and looking at a totally new grinding mechanism?


Industrial rollers lol


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I did think about whether it would be possible using a sort of pasta roller machine to grind coffee for drip etc. It almost feels like there should be a better way than burrs!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeHag said:


> Yes. Bollocks.


Mike stop beating around the bush and tell us what you really think!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I`m with you Mike, a load of tosh. Best I plumb my Mazzer in for best results and get ready for a bit of wet pucking about.

The burr grinder has been around since 1842 and has been refined and electrified but not bettered for the activity of grinding coffee or spices. If it could have been someone would have managed to invent a new method by now one would think. Perhaps this is what the hadron collider is really for.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

To be honest I think it's a great concept. 100% capture of volatiles makes sense.

Perhaps not water though, maybe another flavourless solvent that acts as a good carrier.

It's nice to see people thinking beyond convention. I'd love to work for Marco messing around with drills and jam jars all day.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

The problem I have with the concept is the difficulty in controlling the brew. The problem I have with the practise shown in the video is that (a) they don't provide any instruction in how to actually do what they claim to have done backstage, and (b) I tried it with my mini mill and it didn't work. The beans just spin rather than grinding.

Creatively, great. And I hope something comes of it. But the video is just fanciful.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

He did mention something about adding an auger to help the beans original the burrs, but I'm not too sure what one of those is when its at home. He also didn't say how he'd stabilized the burrs...


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

My first thoughts when I watched this vid a couple of months ago were of a dual stage burr grinder. I know this is kind of what current grinders do with the one burr but I thought you might be able to gain greater consistency having a pre-grind burr set that could be fully optimised for that purpose and then a second burr that takes the pre-grinds and hones them into the final grind profile. Like I said I know current grinders do both jobs with the one burr set but it might be possible by having two, you would have a greater level of flexibility as to the design and optimisation for each burrs given purpose.

Serious consideration would have to go into combating grind retention aswell as basic design, plus having a configuration to minimise heat and maximise speed and efficiency.

If I got into engineering, this is what I would build anyway!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Thought I'd resurrect this monster, as I've only just googled wet grinding and found David's video.

Anyone read the PDF / paper which is linked in the comments section on tamper tantrum? What I don't get is that the paper compares dry and wet grind brews, but they are done on two different sets of grinders. They should've either done a comparison of dry vs. wet on the same machines or if that's not doable (obviously), at least do a comparison of dry vs. dry on all the different machines used and then do a wet grind on some of them. Otherwise it's a bit like comparing apples to oranges, at least in my opinion.

Regards,

dsc.


----------

